# BAD Tsuka



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

so i had to separate them... this is the worst ive ever seen tsuka. i have a vid, will be uploaded some point this week. here's a photo of his rudeness to dally for now











what can i do about this? hes getting more aggressive!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh Tsuka be a good boy we know you can be


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Keep them separated for now...or try time-out. We do that with Fuzzy when he gets too bossy or pushy with the others we put him in time-out away from the other birds and he settles down after that.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh no...I agree...seperate him from Dally


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hes calmed down since separated and im gonna keep them that way. hes just so aggressive at times... i dont get it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Typical males lol


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

That is a bit strange that he is so aggressive, cockatiels usually can be moody and nippy but not too aggressive, although i guess there are exceptions to everything. My male can be very sweet (much more affectionate then my female) but he can also be nippy and a grouch. Both my tiels have arguments with each other and go after each other, hissing and nipping. A couple of years ago i had problems with the male plucking the female but fortunately that seems to have stopped although she now has a couple bold spots on her head. My cockatiels can seem really angry with each other but then in a few minutes they are preening each other. 
How old is your male? If he is around a year old he is probably just going through as really hormonal period and will grow out of it eventual. When you separate your tiels, can they see each other? Might help to totally separate them where they can not see each other but can call to one another. 
Some birds are just not very compatible with each other (that seems to be the case with my tiels, I think if they had a choice they would choose different mates) but most cockatiels can at least tolerate each other. So I think that eventually your male will settle down a bit and stop being such a bully. Is the female afraid of him or does she still prefer to be near him even though he is mean to her? I think that its not just cockatiels that are like that, my rabbits do the same thing, they love each other one minute and then chase and pluck each others hair out the next. People can have strange relationship as well.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i cant take them away from eachother or else they dont stop screaming. i am moving to an apartment where noise level must be low so screaming birds is a no no. tsuka can blow your ear drums out with his loud screaming. i would do it at my dad's place, but his dog attacks other animals and he smokes and i wont expose my birds to that....
dally usually runs away. when the internet for my laptop starts working im gonna try to get the video uploaded. its not just dally he directs this at either. in the video he bit my nose, he lunges, he flaps his wings on the top of the cage, he chases dally tries to go after her wing and tail feathers, she flies away and comes back. hes 10 months old and his teenage stage was calming down.

i dont understand it. i had them at my boyfriends house for 2 weeks, and he let them share a cage even when i told him not to... they were fine. nothing. dally tried climbing the ladder up to the platform in the chinchilla cage and tsuka kicked her in the face but that was all. hes just a mean little prick. hes my boyfriends bird. he chose my boyfriend. wont bite him at all. that little mean bird really bugs me some days. i dont get why hes so mean...


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

I love tsuka!! Lol. He reminds me of Neb. Miss him


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol i love tsuka too but he's really irking me lately. hes LUCKY i love him. besides i cant get rid of him even if i wanted to. hes my boyfriends bird, that decision rests with him, not me and my boyfriend LIKES his biting (only cuz he doesnt get bit) i really dont like it. well, what can i do really... hes a little mean bird and theres nothing i can do about it.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

k here's the vid. the loud ow from me at the end is where he bit my nose.


----------

